# The FREAK (Shooter)



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Thought this was a cool looking and unique buck.

Would ya shoot him?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Hard to tell how old he is in that picture. If he was on my property and I was confident that he was safe, I might let him go if he's a young fella and see what happens with him as he grows. 

If he is somewhere that gets pressure and I didn't have access to all the time, he'd be dead.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

darn straight I would shoot him. he would make a great conversation piece.
sherman


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

beaver said:


> Hard to tell how old he is in that picture. If he was on my property and I was confident that he was safe, I might let him go if he's a young fella and see what happens with him as he grows.
> 
> If he is somewhere that gets pressure and I didn't have access to all the time, he'd be dead.


Here's a history lesson for Ya ...


I need to dig up a pic of him from last year ...


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Personally I don't think I would . But I wouldn't fault anyone for shooting that deer . Be neat to see him out of velvet b


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> Here's a history lesson for Ya ...
> 
> 
> I need to dig up a pic of him from last year ...


Kill him. Lol


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

He grew ALOT from last season to this year so far looks like ... I very well pull the trigger on him! I'd like to go up in score from last year though ...


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Some of us don't get to be picky, I'd drop him first time I saw him!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Pass.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like maybe bad genetics...put him down.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ML1187 said:


> He grew ALOT from last season to this year so far looks like ... I very well pull the trigger on him! I'd like to go up in score from last year though ...


Well then you are going to have to pass.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Looks like maybe bad genetics...put him down.


We get very very few deer like him in this area, although the primary genetics are usually a high rack, and long tine length ... Like this ...

Perhaps this deer had an injury which caused his unique issue?


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

If his rack is staying close to the same size, maybe you have a buddy hunt the odd rack so you can get it out of the gene pool and you chase that wide one in the last picture! Cool photos!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

You never know how they will develop. Last year my buddy shot what, for all intents and purposes, was a "spike" buck. What a goofy thing it was! Big, thick 10" spike, with a nub, coming out of the left side, and a skinny 3 1/2" nib on the right!

When we found it I congratulated him on two things. First of all, taking a deer, and second, getting that goofy thing out of the gene pool! Despite the rack, that buck had a big body! 

We've been enjoying ourselves immensely eating that deer! We love venison, photo ops be damned!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

It's your tag. Shoot what ever makes you happy.


----------

